# Dovecot/Postfix authentication failure? (2 of 2) [SOLVED]

## NotExcessive

Trying to connect with Thunderbird, from another machine, with login_chroot = no in dovecot.conf: 

```
Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mail

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  ipv4

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: ipv4

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  Postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postfix

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postdrop

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /usr/lib/postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /usr/sbin

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /var/spool/postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  pid

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  all

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  double-bounce

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  nobody

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  20060405

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  2.2.10

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  deferred, defer

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $mydestination -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $relay_domains -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  TZ MAIL_CONFIG

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  host

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mydomain

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  +=

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  -=+

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  bounce

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  cleanup

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  defer

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  pickup

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  qmgr

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  rewrite

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  showq

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  error

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  flush

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  verify

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  trace

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand ${config_directory}/prng_exch -> /etc/postfix/prng_exch

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_cert_file -> 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_dcert_file -> 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 6 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_cert_file -> 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_dcert_file -> 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  no

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3600s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  10s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  500s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3600s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  18000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: host

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] been_here: 192.168.2.2/32: 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] been_here: 127.0.0.1/32: 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] mynetworks: 192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  550

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name -> mailserver.mydomain.net ESMTP Postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  resource, software

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_relay_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 4 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postmaster

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps -> proxy:unix:passwd.byname hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  noanonymous

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  smtpd

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  CONNECT GET POST

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  <>

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postmaster

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $authorized_verp_clients -> 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks} -> 192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  permit_inet_interfaces

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_sasl_security_options -> noanonymous

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  yes

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] process generation: 16 (16)

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = open

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] send attr table = unix:passwd.byname

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 64

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: flags

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 80

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_proxy_open: connect to map=unix:passwd.byname status=0 server_flags=0120

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: password = secret_thing

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: result_format = %s

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: query = <NULL>

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: table = alias

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: select_field = goto

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: where_field = address

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: additional_conditions = 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: domain = 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: password = secret_thing

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: result_format = %s

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: query = <NULL>

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: table = mailbox

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: select_field = maildir

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: where_field = username

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: additional_conditions = 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: domain = 

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: debug_peer_list ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_initialize: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] sql_select option missing

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied_

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] attr_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] connect from unknown[192.168.2.3]

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? mydomain

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.3 ~? mydomain

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.3 ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.3 ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] attr_clnt_connect: connected to private/anvil

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = connect

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] send attr ident = smtp:192.168.2.3

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: count

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: count

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 1

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: rate

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 1

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 220 mailserver.mydomain.net ESMTP Postfix

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.3]: EHLO [127.0.0.1]

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-PIPELINING

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-ETRN

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Aug 17 22:50:27 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 250 8BITMIME

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.3]: AUTH PLAIN AGRlYW5AcGxleHVzdGVjaG5vbG9naWVzLm5ldABmajYydHVyYm85MDA=

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method PLAIN, init_response AGRlYW5AcGxleHVzdGVjaG5vbG9naWVzLm5ldABmajYydHVyYm85MDA=

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded initial response 

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: unknown[192.168.2.3]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.3]: AUTH LOGIN

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username:

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.3]: 3409672n8367n-276n-29

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: dean@mydomain.net

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password:

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 334 450683405673-56

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.3]: kfgnovwe8576n9p345

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: password

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: unknown[192.168.2.3]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Aug 17 22:50:34 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.3]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] smtp_get: EOF

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.3 ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.3 ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.3: no match

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = disconnect

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] send attr ident = smtp:192.168.2.3

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] lost connection after AUTH from unknown[192.168.2.3]

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from unknown[192.168.2.3]

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Aug 17 22:50:37 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Aug 17 22:52:07 [postfix/smtpd] proxymap stream disconnect

Aug 17 22:52:17 [postfix/smtpd] idle timeout -- exiting

```

As I said, I'm thoroughly lost now so any advice would help heaps.Last edited by NotExcessive on Thu Aug 17, 2006 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

It's not a dovecot issue as the error is entirely postfix side - and our postfix does not yet use dovecots sasl mech.

I would look at /etc/conf.d/saslauthd and it's init script and ensure they are started

----------

## NotExcessive

Ah - saslauthd wasn't running. I started it up and then did another test from 192.168.2.100. This is the log file from that session:

```
Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mail

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  ipv4

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: ipv4

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  Postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postfix

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postdrop

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /usr/lib/postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /usr/sbin

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  /var/spool/postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  pid

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  all

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  double-bounce

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  nobody

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  20060405

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  2.2.10

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  deferred, defer

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $mydestination -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $relay_domains -> mailserver.mydomain.net, localhost.mydomain.net, localhost

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  TZ MAIL_CONFIG

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  host

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mydomain

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  +=

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  -=+

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  bounce

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  cleanup

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  defer

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  pickup

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  qmgr

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  rewrite

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  showq

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  error

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  flush

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  verify

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  trace

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand ${config_directory}/prng_exch -> /etc/postfix/prng_exch

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_cert_file -> 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_dcert_file -> 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 6 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_cert_file -> 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtp_tls_dcert_file -> 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  no

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3600s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  10s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  500s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3600s

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  18000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: host

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] been_here: 192.168.2.2/32: 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] been_here: 127.0.0.1/32: 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] mynetworks: 192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  550

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name -> mailserver.mydomain.net ESMTP Postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  resource, software

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_relay_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 4 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postmaster

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps -> proxy:unix:passwd.byname hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  noanonymous

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  smtpd

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  CONNECT GET POST

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  <>

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  postmaster

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $authorized_verp_clients -> 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks} -> 192.168.2.2/32 127.0.0.1/32 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  permit_inet_interfaces

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: expand $smtpd_sasl_security_options -> noanonymous

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  yes

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  3s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  100s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  1000s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_eval: const  300s

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] process generation: 27 (27)

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = open

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] send attr table = unix:passwd.byname

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 64

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: flags

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 80

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_proxy_open: connect to map=unix:passwd.byname status=0 server_flags=0120

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: password = secret

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: result_format = %s

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: query = <NULL>

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: table = alias

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: select_field = goto

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: where_field = address

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: additional_conditions = 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: domain = 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: user = postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: password = secret

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: dbname = postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: result_format = %s

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: query = <NULL>

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: table = mailbox

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: select_field = maildir

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: where_field = username

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: additional_conditions = 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: domain = 

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf: hosts = localhost

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: debug_peer_list ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_initialize: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] sql_select option missing

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied_

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] attr_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] connect from unknown[192.168.2.100]

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? mydomain

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.100 ~? mydomain

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.100 ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.100 ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] attr_clnt_connect: connected to private/anvil

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = connect

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] send attr ident = smtp:192.168.2.100

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: count

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: count

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 1

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: rate

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 1

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 220 mailserver.mydomain.net ESMTP Postfix

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.100]: EHLO [192.168.2.100]

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-mailserver.mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-PIPELINING

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-ETRN

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Aug 18 00:52:53 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 250 8BITMIME

Aug 18 00:53:02 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.100]: AUTH PLAIN AGRlYW5AcGxleHVzdGVjaG5vbG9naWVzLm5ldABmajYydHVyYm85MDA=

Aug 18 00:53:02 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method PLAIN, init_response AGRlYW5AcGxleHVzdGVjaG5vbG9naWVzLm5ldABmajYydHVyYm85MDA=

Aug 18 00:53:02 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded initial response 

Aug 18 00:53:02 [smtp(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=dean

Aug 18 00:53:04 [saslauthd] do_auth         : auth failure: [user=dean] [service=smtp] [realm=mydomain.net] [mech=pam] [reason=PAM auth error]

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] warning: unknown[192.168.2.100]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.100]: AUTH LOGIN

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username:

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.100]: ZGVhbkBwbGV4dXN0ZWNobm9sb2dpZXMubmV0

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: dean@mydomain.net

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password:

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[192.168.2.100]: Zmo2MnR1cmJvOTAw

Aug 18 00:53:04 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: password

Aug 18 00:53:05 [smtp(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=dean

Aug 18 00:53:06 [saslauthd] do_auth         : auth failure: [user=dean] [service=smtp] [realm=mydomain.net] [mech=pam] [reason=PAM auth error]

Aug 18 00:53:06 [postfix/smtpd] warning: unknown[192.168.2.100]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Aug 18 00:53:06 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[192.168.2.100]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] smtp_get: EOF

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.100 ~? 192.168.2.2/32

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.2.100 ~? 127.0.0.1/32

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 192.168.2.100: no match

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = disconnect

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] send attr ident = smtp:192.168.2.100

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] lost connection after AUTH from unknown[192.168.2.100]

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from unknown[192.168.2.100]

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Aug 18 00:53:22 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed
```

Obviously things are different now - it's just showing a failure to authenticate, but I don't know what I need to change in /etc/conf.d/saslauthd  to make it work with my db model of MySQL with plain passwords.

saslauthd -v gives me the choices of

```
authentication mechanisms: getpwent pam rimap shadow ldap
```

I have the out-of-the-box config, which I know now is incorrect:

```

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam"

# Specify the hostname for remote IMAP server.

# *NOTE* Only needed if rimap auth mech is used.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

# Specify the number of worker processes to create.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -n 5"

# Enable credential cache, cache size, and timeout.

# *NOTE* Size is measured in kilobytes 

#        Timeout is measured in seconds

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -c -s 128 -t 30"
```

----------

## UberLord

No idea  :Smile: 

You could try using a pam -> mysql mapping

----------

## NotExcessive

No idea how to do that so I guess I'll start reading. I take it that I leave /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf as it is and define the mapping in /etc/conf.d/saslauthd and that should be it?

----------

## langthang

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> It's not a dovecot issue as the error is entirely postfix side - and our postfix does not yet use dovecots sasl mech.

 

a little correction . s/our postfix/our stable postfix/

you can try postfix-2.3.2 with USE=dovecot-sasl . read http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html#server_dovecot for more info . I don't use dovecot .

----------

## NotExcessive

OK got it going, four hours after you pointed me in the right direction about saslauthd. I wasn't aware of the auxprop directive and the fact that cyrus-sasl had an MYSQL plugin available.

My /etc/sasl2/smptd.conf now looks like this:

```
pwcheck_method: auxprop

auxprop_plugin: sql

sql_engine: mysql

sql_hostnames: localhost

sql_user: root

sql_passwd: secret

sql_database: postfix

sql_select: select password from mailbox where username = '%u@%r'

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: login plain
```

After restarting Postfix, I tried agan with Thunderbird and got a connection failure to the server. Looking at the logs, I saw it complaining about it missing smtp_sasl_password_maps and that it had had a fatal, so I added the line smtp_sasl_password_maps = to /etc/postfix/main.cf and restarted Postfix. Trying again with Thunderbird, I was surprised when it reported that the mail was successfully sent and that it was moving my message over to its "sent" folder.

However, when I checked the destination account, there was nothing there. I tried a few more times with the same result, and found in the log files that smptd was throttling. So it had gotten over the authentication hurdle, but was now queued up for some reason and not being sent.

I removed these lines from  /etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
```

so that the relevant block was now like this:

```
# SASL support

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_relay_domains

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes          

smtpd_sasl_path = smtpd 

smtp_sasl_password_maps = 
```

As soon as I hit "save", a whole bunch of messages suddenly landed in the desination account - the same messages that had been marked as "sent" by Thunderbird.

So that's it. Prior to my starting with file edits, I had emerged pam_mysql and recompiled Postfix with the pam-mysql flag set, just in case. I don't know if I need it or should nuke it, but the system's working now so I'll leave that bit alone.  I'm sure the server won't complain if it's an unnecessary package.

Again, thanks for the pointer about where the fault was. The only thing I need to do now to make the system complete is to get dspam and dpsam-web going, and I'll probably have a dozen questions about that, but hey, that's another story.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## framirez

I did what u did also.. and it work for the internal mail transfer but I still Can'T send email to outsiders 

EX: user@gmail.com i get the fallowing msg:  

 :Arrow:   postfix/qmgr[9227]: warning: connect to transport smtp: No such file or directory

ANY HELP?

----------

